# Clicking Noise



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is it common for the KA24E's to crack their exhaust manifolds? I dont know for sure, but i think mine may be cracked, a light clicking sound thats around thru the entire rev range.

On the other hand, it may be a bad lifter, but it sounds more like an exhaust leak as its definitely more noticeable on hard acceleration, or when revving the engine.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine does the exact same thing. It always has since i bought it with 167k miles on it. I've heard the lifter clicking a few times and it's a different sound than the manifold.

I tightened up the bolt on the manifold and it got quieter but i still hear it.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Seems like a lot of 'Yotas do it too, ill try some marvel mystery oil in my next oil change, helps hydraulic lifters, and I'll tighten those mani bolts. Thankfully, 1A Auto: Aftermarket Auto Parts, Car Parts, Replacement Auto Body Parts, Truck Parts sells updated and fixed exhaust manifolds. Used one on my Z22E before.


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

these engines have no lifters they just have a cam and a rocker arm valves may be out of adjustment


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Whaaaat? Um, maybe you need to brush up on your nissan engine knowledge, the KA24*D*E uses shims to adjust the valves, the KA24*E* uses hydraulic lifters just as the SR20DE does. Both engines make that clatter on startup because of that.

Now maybe your thinking of the Z24i which is indeed a solid lifter/adjustable setup.

Not trying to sound like a jerk at all, this is more so you can avoid looking like a doof in front of a mechanic or what not lol =)


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

SEALED POWER Part # R1018 More Info
12 valve engine; Loc. Int. Front; Rocker arm w/lifter (integral type)


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

yep you right on that one


----------

